# My experience with Bee Thinking



## Chan Rambo (Mar 3, 2015)

I ordered all of my woodenware from Bee Thinking. I got all medium, 8-frame boxes, Western Red Cedar, as shown in this thread. http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?285094-Western-Red-Cedar-Hives 

The complete hives came with three medium boxes, I ordered two extra each (excess of optimism for a first year. Yeah, I do that.) Also got enough frames to fill the entire mess o' boxes, SBB, and entrance reducers.

Of course I paid a fair bit more than if I had ordered commercial grade pine boxes, but it was worth every penny to me. The boxes are more beautiful in real life than they were on the website, and very well made. The communication was clear and fast, the shipping took a little while - a little over two weeks from order to delivery, not actually too bad at all - but I didn't mind because I was not in a hurry, and the shipping was free. 

Their foundationless frames have a built-in comb guide. I'll come back and say more about how they work once there are actual bees in the boxes sticking wax in, but it certainly "looks" (from what little I know, aka _nothing_) like it ought to work at least as well as popsicle sticks or cleats nailed up sideways. 

There's pictures of the assembled hives on my dining room table viewable on my Tumblr, linked in signature block, if you want to see them. 

Overall I am *very *pleased with this company and will order more from them in the future if I decide to add more hives. :thumbsup: :applause:


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Your Tumbblr thingy is passworded.


----------



## Chan Rambo (Mar 3, 2015)

Oldtimer said:


> Your Tumbblr thingy is passworded.


Ack! 

Thanks for letting me know. I have no earthly idea how to fix that so I will have to find a young(er) person with some social media savvy to help me get that sorted.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Well in lieu of that, at least it was a pleasant read hearing of your good experience so far.


----------



## Chan Rambo (Mar 3, 2015)

Well, I figured out that the only people who can see my Tumblog are people who have Tumblr blogs of their own :doh:. So I changed over to a WordPress site.

So, now, if anyone is interested in seeing my hives, hopefully the link in my signature block will actually work. :kn:


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

Very nice looking hives, it is plain to see that Bee Thinking takes pride in their product, I wish you well with your new hives.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

I have purchased from BeeThinking. If placing hives in a garden, or if you just like dealing with nice looking, and very functional, hives you will love their product. I have purchased both their tbh and warre. Only issue is the warre hive has a gap where the sbb tray sits.


----------

